# Looking for lots of Rat's Hole or Roach Heat Transfers



## timzercie (8 mo ago)

Hello everybody, 

I am currently looking for any "Rat's Hole" Heat Transfers from 60s, 70s and 80s. Mainly motorcycle or Hot rod /transportation ones
I am also looking for any Roach Heat Transfers again from 60s, 70s, and 80s. Mainly motorcycle or Transportation Hot rod ones. 

Mainly Dayglo but will be interest in anything if you think it might peak my interest.

I am looking for any large lots. 

On a side note if anybody has any other heat transfer companies that you think i might be into please hit me up on here. Any information is much appreciate. 

~from a young soul who has a hot rod heart. 

Best-
Tim.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

*pique


----------



## namal77917 (8 mo ago)

Still interested?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjpaper2 (7 mo ago)

timzercie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am currently looking for any "Rat's Hole" Heat Transfers from 60s, 70s and 80s. Mainly motorcycle or Hot rod /transportation ones
> I am also looking for any Roach Heat Transfers again from 60s, 70s, and 80s. Mainly motorcycle or Transportation Hot rod ones.
> ...





timzercie said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I am currently looking for any "Rat's Hole" Heat Transfers from 60s, 70s and 80s. Mainly motorcycle or Hot rod /transportation ones
> I am also looking for any Roach Heat Transfers again from 60s, 70s, and 80s. Mainly motorcycle or Transportation Hot rod ones.
> ...


Hi Tim,
if your still in the market for Roach,Rats Hole or other brands I have over 30,000. Let me know and if your still interested we can talk.
thanks,
jim


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)




----------

